# Easy Sand



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

How many use Easy Sand setting mud? Used it for the first time today. Got 45 min. Still waiting for it to dry enough to sand.:sad: I did mange to get two coats on. Gonna take getting used to. By the way, whwhat I did was remove a door and rerock both sides of the wall. Maybe I just got to get around a slight learning curve in mixing and using it. I was thinking I'd be sanding it in about 45 min's. Couple of hours at most.


----------



## ALLIN1 (Jul 1, 2006)

Next time try 20 min or 5 min easy sand. after you run your finish coat take a heat gun or blow dryer to the areas. wet sand with a tile sponge. should be able to knock it out in a few hours.


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

I may just try some hot mud for the first/second coat next since I have too mix it anyway.


----------



## Richard (May 21, 2006)

I use it. I love it. Never had any problems. It's a lot faster drying than the premixed and gets much harder. But I still find myself grabbing that blue tub quite often. :whistling


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

Still trying to figure why its called 45 min. Noy working time. It gives working time as like 20/30 minutes. BY the time I have to mix it and then wait for it to dry, I caqn't see any big advantage to it over the premixed except for maybe where it has to be applied a little thicker. An example of this would be where I had to remud another doorway that had been removed and rocked over by a tenant several years ago. One side kept drawing my attention. Wife and daughter really wanted to just get it painted and get it done. This place and some of the ceiling seams kept bothering me, so I had to mud. The mud on the door replacement was a little thicker than I thought and took a while to dry with blue top light weight. The 45 might would have been a little quicker there. But a day is a day to me whether it is 8 hrs or 24 hrs as far as drying time is concerned. Kind of funny I thought I had to work really quick and got part of my tape a little wrinkled on my replacement and had to cut a small area ( about 2.5") out and redo. Next coat I slowed down as I knew I had plenty of time. I guess I was thinking hot mud.


----------



## Tmrrptr (Mar 22, 2007)

We may set the price for our labor but the client decides if we shall work, or not...

I don't use anything but 5min fast set here in CA.
Hamilton is what I prefer. sry USG...

r


----------



## Tmrrptr (Mar 22, 2007)

Oops!

Sry, I missed the bit abt wife & daughter just wanting it painted...
Yah still got to let it dry !
I've done some quick and dirty, use the heat dryer & throw some flat on it, ut you really should wait a day to paint if quality is desired.

I have no use for 20min or 45min...
r


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

anyone know why it is called "45 minute" ? Heh, they know kt has to dry. I'm th eone disappointed in it taking so long to dry. It may have been a little thick due to the door replacement and slight discrepancy in the wall thickness on one side. May try to use it again today to skim the area above the cabinets. I need to use it up anyway. I was trying it to see if maybe I could use it to save a trip or two on some repairs in the future. From what I experienced so far, I guess I'll stick with premixed and light weight. Or maybe go to hot mud for first coats.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

boman47k said:


> How many use Easy Sand setting mud? Used it for the first time today. Got 45 min. Still waiting for it to dry enough to sand.:sad: I did mange to get two coats on. Gonna take getting used to. By the way, whwhat I did was remove a door and rerock both sides of the wall. Maybe I just got to get around a slight learning curve in mixing and using it. I was thinking I'd be sanding it in about 45 min's. Couple of hours at most.


You're using it wrong. 

1st coat shouldn't ever need to be sanded. Put it on, let it set up, maybe 20 minutes max doing it the way you are and what you are using. Knock down any high points with your drywall knife, put on 2nd coat, let it set up 20 minutes. Finish coat will be very light if you did the other right, 20 minutes later sand it if you need to or just use a wet sponge.

Three other tips you can do to do things even faster: 
Mix with hot water to make it set up faster. Put a small fan on it to make it set up in about 20% of the normal time. Use 20 minute or even 5 minute version if you want it all to happen faster.

When you get it all figured out... I can do a drywall repair, from start to finish with texture applied in about 15 minutes.


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

Must be my mixing then. No way could this be sanded or sponged in 20 min's. Not talking hot mud here. Notsure it dried any quicker than bluetop light weight. Not sure but I think it says mixing more water would not affect the drying time. I will try the hot water tip though. Thanks.


----------



## Multi-Tasker (Jul 11, 2005)

45 min. does not dry in 45 min.What it does is harden/set-up .
this allows multiple coats done quickly.Then use a heat gun to dry the area for sanding or painting the same day

Joe

P.S. what Mike said should serve you well for repairs.


----------

